# 2nd time out



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

_went out hour before dark.for a set used cottontail distress.had no luck i was scent free and played the wind..also good cover .there are tracks everywhere. anyone got any tips.._


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just keep going... if you have the land access, run 20 minute sets and try to squeeze in as many as you can. When I go out calling it may be 1 in 5-10 sets that produce a predator. Lately it's been about 1 in 15-20!! Some people get into the sport thinking this is somehow easier than other forms of hunting. It's not what they show in the videos... those 30+ kills usually take an entire season, sometimes with multiple guys across multiple states. They don't show you all the dry stands and other stuff they run into out here (like spending 3 hours packing out of a canyon after dumping your truck in a ditch.)









My biggest mistake when I first started out calling (in my opinion) was call volume. I was always blasting the call as loud as I could and hardly ever had success. When I turned it down a bit, my luck started to improve.

My biggest issue today is ACCESS to fresh predators. You cannot call what it not there and it's also hard to call animals that are highly educated or pressured by other hunters. I've only had great success going out with other guys who have their own land access. I'm in the process of learning the public lands in CO and when I do, I think my luck will improve but right now it's a lot of trial and error.

Keep us posted!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Some people get into the sport thinking this is somehow easier than other forms of hunting. It's not what they show in the videos... those 30+ kills usually take an entire season, sometimes with multiple guys across multiple states. They don't show you all the dry stands and other stuff they run into out here (like spending 3 hours packing out of a canyon after dumping your truck in a ditch.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That aint no kiddin Chris. It is very frustrating, and will test your every skill as a hunter. Keep at em........


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Lots and lots of stands is the key! Hang in there!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its hunt'en not kill'en all the answeres above are correct---you must learn every time you go out to improve---Being a good woodsmen is very important in being a good caller----reading sign, droppings, and the core area's of you entended critter---Lots of tracks don't mean nothing if there a week old or even a day old --you can tell by how fresh the droppings are when mr yote has been in the area and than they can be right under your nose and not see a one----sounds like you have the basic---JUST KEEP TRYING---And when it Happen's SHOOT'EM DEAD________SB-P.S. welcome Landen---enjoy PT*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The truth is that we can tell you all this stuff because we have been right where you are. Coyotes are smart, real smart. Scent free, really? A dogs nose can tell him what you had for dinner......three days ago. There is no such thing as scent free. Even the most seasoned vererans will try to keep a yote from their scent zone, all the stuff they sell as scent free is just scent free to humans.

Don't park in a ditch, don't slam the truck door, walk in quietly and with the wind in your face, set your caller off to the side a ways, get comfortable (do you have sticks? or a bi-pod?) I put my gun up on the sticks and hold the neck so all i have to do is click the safety off and look through the scope,(if you don't have sticks you can make some with scrapwood or a piece of dowel rod or a broom stick, start the caller on low, they can hear it even when you can't, bump the volume after a few minutes, not to high(a lot of callers sound crackly at max volume) you can adjust volume up and down (like a rabbit or whatever rolling around screaming) keep movement to a minimum when adjusting volume. look around by using your eyes first then slowly turning your head. 
Play a sound that you have not used before(I assume you have an e-caller) it doesn't have to be from an animal that lives in the area necessarily.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of knowledge in the above replies, read them more than once, like SB says-- learning to be an average woodsman is the Key, I've gone regular hunting with guys that have been hunting for 20 years and they sound like a D-8 Cat going through the bush, its alright if your flushing birds!!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent free means no farting while your in the woods too.







In all seriousness, hang in there. If you want some frustration, I had not see a yote on stand in a couple of weeks. Only to miss the one that showed up at 25 yards with a shotgun. So be ready at all times. They'll show up when you lease expect it I promise. I'd be out there this morning but the wind is out of the south @ 40 so we'll give them another crack in the morning after the party.

Chris C.


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

thanx so much. iam using jonny stewart predator 2 call.with his predator stixs..i cant wait to lay one down......


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Chris, I dont know if your state has it but on my states web site for the hunting regs and such, you can download all the public access maps and overlay them to your google earth. If you havent seen google earth give it a try, HUGE asset.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...I have to agree with those above.

I wend trapping this weekend and before heading onto the ponds to set up...I called...I called other areas too...I made 9 set ups...not one taker.

might be me ? might be the weather? Might be that there were no takers ? easy to second guess.

Keep it up and have fun


----------

